# Nissan Primera 1.8i SE 4dr



## Leeston (Feb 24, 2014)

Nissan Primera 1.8i SE 4dr
WARNING ENGINE A malfunction may have occurred in the engine control
system. Although there is a remote chance of immediate
breaksown , avoid driving at high speed and go to a
Nissan dealer for the system to be checked .:crying:


----------

